# روعة التميز للحفلات وكوش الأفراح



## مدام ششريهان (14 فبراير 2020)

*هل تريد أن تميز مناسبتك , وتجعلها بشكل يليق بضيافتك نحن نوفر لك ونتكفل بكافة الترتيبات لدينا أقسام متكاملة ومجهزة تعمل طوال 24 ساعة من أجلك وما عليك الا أن تختار القسم الذى يليق بضيافتك. 

*تتشرف مؤسسة روعة التميز للحفلات والرحلات وكوش الأفراح بخدمتكم في
تأمين جميع لوازم الحفلات والمناسبات من الكراسي بكل أنواعها وطاولات مضيئه طاولات قزاز طاولات إستقبال فرشات دفايات مكيفات قهوجيين صبابين رجال ونساء 
الحفلات : 0550122991 
---------
كما يوجد لدينا لدينا كل ماهو جديد من كوش الأفراح بكل أشكالها واحجامها منسقين حفلات بأعلى مستوى ورد طبيعي
كوش الأفراح : 
0501366600
رابط الموقع :
ط±ظˆط¹ط© ط§ظ„طھظ…ظٹط² ظ„ظ„طظپظ„ط§طھ ظˆظƒظˆط´ ط§ظ„ط£ظپط±ط§ط
للتواصل عبر الامايل :
[email protected]

*فى الخدمة 24 ساعه إتصل نصل فى أى مكان فى المملكة* 



​


----------

